# Houndsman Wanted!



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am starting an outfitting company (yes, certified) and was wanting to be able to run dogs on bears and lions. I am looking for a houndsman with experience running with good dogs. If you're interested PM me. 
Thanks!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Are you going to be training Ridgebacks by chance?


----------

